# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Caulerpas

## Julio Macieira

Olá amigos de RF

Como é do conhecimento de todos, o uso de caulerpas nos refugios em especial é uma prática corrente na maioria dos nossos aquarios. O melhor método de manutenção e exportação de fosfatos, passa pela poda regular destas macro algas. Assim, e como é natural, muitos dos nossos membros regularmente deitam essas podas para o lixo, equanto outros têm de as comprar em lojas. Por isso este tópico irá servir a todos os membros que tenha caulerpas em excesso, ou façam podas regulares, para que o aqui anunciem, e todos os outros que necessitem de macro algas que o aqui solicitem.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Eu tenho um pequeno aquári osó para criação de caulerpa e tenho, frequentemente, caulerpa para oferecer (em Lx). Já dei, aliás, a vários membros do forum que mo pediram.
Neste momento já tenho alguma que posso dar. Se alguém quiser para dia 25-26 (não vou a Lx antes), é só dizer.

----------


## João Pereira

Eu montei o meu nano reef há umas 2 semanas...
Gostava de saber se alguém tem um pouco de caulerpa que possa dar...

muito obrigado

abraços

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Tenho neste momento um refúgio para preencher de macro-algas que as tiver a mais agradeço que avise.
Obrigado

----------


## Daniel Teixeira

João Pereira se quiseres ofereço-te um bocado. Amanha em principio podemos combinar se estiveres ca por Cascais. abraço
liga-me a partir das 16h de amanha para o 963547729

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,




> Neste momento já tenho alguma que posso dar. Se alguém quiser para dia 25-26 (não vou a Lx antes), é só dizer.


Vou precisar de muita quando montar o meu refúgio - espero que dia 25 ou 26 isso já seja uma realidade, por isso fico com as tuas sobras. Depois falamos para combinarmos.

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Algem do Norte com Caulerpa a mais?
tenho um refugio que anseia por ela.
 :Pracima:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ok, Diogo
Depois liga-me. Se nada de complicado acontecer nos próximos 10 dias, tenho taxifolia e prolifera suficiente para ajudar no arranque do teu refúgio.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ja agora a algum metodo especifico para fazer essas podas?
abraços

----------


## João M Monteiro

Não cortar folhas a meio, fazendo a poda pelos caules.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

se forem  clientes da Reefdiscus eles dao podas.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Tenho *Caulerpa Taxifolia* para dar.
Não envio para ninguem, quem estiver interessado e passar por Coimbra entre em contacto.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, tenho actualmente *Caulerpa Prolifera* no meu nano. Em breve irei podá-las pois cresceram bastante e poderei oferecer ou trocar por outras macro-algas.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Viva, estou a montar um aqua com + ou - 350lts e vou precisar de algumas algas. se alguem tiver para oferecer ou vender agradecia.
Artur, se tiveres imteressado em arranjar umas gramas de alga agradeço.
Abraço.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

eu precisava de uma poda para o meu refugio que de momento só tenho ulva , e se algum quiser posso dar alguma pois tenho mesmo muita :Pracima:

----------


## André Nunes

ei eu precisava de um pouco de ulva e caulerpas ,  se alguem me podesse enviar, eu pago os portes , é que eu nao tenho nenhuma alga no meu aquario :Icon Cry:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> ei eu precisava de um pouco de ulva e caulerpas ,  se alguem me podesse enviar, eu pago os portes , é que eu nao tenho nenhuma alga no meu aquario


quando vieres a albufeira telefona-me que eu te dou ulva

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> ei eu precisava de um pouco de ulva e caulerpas ,  se alguem me podesse enviar, eu pago os portes , é que eu nao tenho nenhuma alga no meu aquario


Boas, André.

Podes apanhar Ulva, as quantidades que quiseres, numa praia perto de ti.

A alga que produras é esta:

----------


## André Nunes

pois, apanhar da prai, ate ja tenho visto disso mas dizem que pode trazer bacterias... nao sei, talvez va apanhar, aqui tambem anemonas na prai , roxas e amarelas , sera que tambem posso por anemonas da praia?  por coisas da praia nao traz bacterias?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> pois, apanhar da prai, ate ja tenho visto disso mas dizem que pode trazer bacterias... nao sei, talvez va apanhar, aqui tambem anemonas na prai , roxas e amarelas , sera que tambem posso por anemonas da praia?  por coisas da praia nao traz bacterias?


Anemonas é que não. São muito tóxicas e podem matar algum peixes que passe lá perto.

----------


## Marco Augusto

Boas
se alguem ainda me puder orientar um pouco de calerpa eu agradecia, pois acabei de montar o meu reef e nao tenho. Se possivel podem-me enviar por correio que eu pago os portes.

Obrigado 
Cumps

----------


## André Nunes

> Boas
> se alguem ainda me puder orientar um pouco de calerpa eu agradecia, pois acabei de montar o meu reef e nao tenho. Se possivel podem-me enviar por correio que eu pago os portes.
> 
> Obrigado 
> Cumps


eu digo o mesmo!  tambem pago os portes :SbSourire24:

----------


## AndreCardoso

Ando á procura de macro algas.. Preciso de apenas um pézinho ou dois (é um refugio muito pequeno mesmo   :Smile:  )
Se alguem tiver disponibilidade eu pago os portes .

----------


## Marco Augusto

...... nao acredito que nao haja ninguem que possa pelo menos oferecer um pé de calerpa ?????!!!!!! ......... é Natal companheiros  :SbSourire:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Apesar de já ter feito a primeira poda, penso que ainda não consegui propagação da caulerpa. Então tenho alguns pés, poucos, que posso dispensar. De qualquer forma, como este pequeno molho de algas me custou cerca de 10 euros numa loja, posso vender cada pé a um preço reduzido, mas não de borla... Coloquei no site coralfrags.org na secção de macro-algas. Tenho umas embalagens de correio verde nas quais posso mandar as algas. Se quiserem um custo mínimo, posso tentar arranjar envelopes normais e assim poupar nas despesas.
PS: Aceito troca por mudas de xénias.

----------


## Marco Augusto

Ola Artur
Agradeço-te imenso a tua boa vontade, mas ja estou orientado, obrigado na mesma  :SbOk:

----------


## André Nunes

> Boas,
> 
> Apesar de já ter feito a primeira poda, penso que ainda não consegui propagação da caulerpa. Então tenho alguns pés, poucos, que posso dispensar. De qualquer forma, como este pequeno molho de algas me custou cerca de 10 euros numa loja, posso vender cada pé a um preço reduzido, mas não de borla... Coloquei no site coralfrags.org na secção de macro-algas. Tenho umas embalagens de correio verde nas quais posso mandar as algas. Se quiserem um custo mínimo, posso tentar arranjar envelopes normais e assim poupar nas despesas.
> PS: Aceito troca por mudas de xénias.



eu compro


como se prende issso depois no areao ou nas rochas?
cresce rapido?

----------


## Paulo Coelho

de vez em quando faço poda de caulerpa se aluem quiser dou , tem é que vir cá a casa ou vêr se há alguma forma de entrega mas sempre em mão 
paulo coelho
agualva,tomar,chãos,ferreira do zêzêre , oeiras , caminho da agualva para tomar onde vou todos os fins de semana

----------


## Gonçalo Oliveira

Boas :Olá:  

Tenho Caulerpa Racemosa para ofereçer a quem precisar.  :SbOk:  
Entrego à mão no Porto ou em Penafiel.

Abraço

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,

dentro de 2 ou 3 semanas vou ter caulerpa para dar, só têm que passar por cá.

Abraço
António

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Iniciei o meu reef esta semana, e o meu DSB/refugio, precisa de algas!!  :Big Grin: 

Alguem por acaso tem a mais que possa dispensar?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas.
> 
> Iniciei o meu reef esta semana, e o meu DSB/refugio, precisa de algas!! 
> 
> Alguem por acaso tem a mais que possa dispensar?



 :Olá:  João

Se passares por Santo André,levas uma teca de "Caulerpa".
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Bom dia Jorge.

Obrigado pela oferta, mas fica um pouco longe.  :Big Grin: 

Muito obrigado mesmo.

----------


## António A Silva

Boa tarde,

Já estou na 5ª semana e agora é a minha vez de pedir macroalgas. Alguém pode ceder duas ou tres folhas? Obrigado.

Abraços

----------


## goncalo.zamith

Boas.

Se ainda precisares manda mensagen. Abraço.

----------


## Helder Luis

Boas

Algum dos membros tem por esta altura caulerpa que possa ceder ou mesmo vender. Tenho andado com grande dificuldades em a encontrar mesmo junto dos logistas.

----------

